# Sage Duo Temp Pro - no water coming out.



## jackwt (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi all,

I have a Sage Duo Temp Pro, that is just a few months out of warranty 😭. Its been working fine, but then one day the pressure on the steam wand was next to nothing.

I then tried pouring another coffee, but no water would come out at all and it makes a really loud rattling/vibrating noise when I try to use either normal coffee or the steam wand.

I've tried stripping it down and checking for blockages in the pipes, left the tubing to soak in descaling solution, but nothing has worked.

It looks like water it getting sucked up the tubes/to the pump, but doesn't seem to go in the round metal heater thing that gets really hot (above the group head?).

Does anyone have any ideas what I could try?

For reference, the pump is ceme-ulka model: EFM NSF

EP5FM/SP 230V.


----------



## Jord en (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi there, In had this a few of times in the 5 years I've had mine. You need to stay on top of descaling to prevent it, sadly I'm terrible at this.

First time it happened it was completely blocked within the metal heating element part. If I remember right I had to strip it down and hang this part into a bowl of descaler, with the machine on its side, as the wiring between certain parts cannot be easily detached.

A partial blockage can be cleared by removing the water filter, running the hot water setting and flushing through with de-scaler.

If you can get any flow at all, it should clear eventually, but it's a slow process. A couple of hot water cycles at a time and then let it cool down a little before you try again.

Good luck


----------



## jackwt (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks Jorden, I'll give this a try.

I think that was the only part I didn't leave in a descaling solution 😂🙈.


----------



## Jord en (Jan 26, 2021)

How did you get on @jackwt?


----------



## Bertowatson (May 18, 2021)

Hi @Jord en,

I have had a similar issue to you with my machine. I took it all apart. Found a big limescale blockage in the metal heating element/boiler part. Thought I cleared it with descaling solution but I am still not getting any water through. I've checked the other tube and they seem OK. I didnt leave the solution in the heating element part over night so could try that next. Just wondering if its the pump that needs changing. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The blockages are often in the pipe coming out of the thermothingy, not into it from the pump connection. You'll need to disconnect it to see.

The stuff can get into solenoids and cause more grief there as well.


----------

